# help with wiring code on a sentra



## B12sentra (Sep 10, 2002)

anyone have the wiring code for a 1990 sentra? i went to replace the stereo and found the factory harness was cut 
thanks for any help.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would just run aftermarket wiring. I did it, and it's be better if you plan on up-grading the system. Running ne wire in a B12 is all too simple. Remember, most new headunits need a larger constant and ground wire for them i.e. Alpine, Panasonic, Kenwood eXcelon. 
Anyway, here ya go>

FR Speaker> gray+ gray/red-
FL Speaker> sky blue+ gray/blue-
RR Speaker> white/red+ black/red-
RL Speaker> white/blue+ black/blue-
Ground> brown
Constant> black
Ignition> red
If you have any other questions PM me, I have the Haynes manual (B12 Bible!) right at hand. I have electrical system background and can easily de-code a car's wiring.


----------



## B12sentra (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks, 
do you know how to get the dimmer to work. which wire to get the headunit to light up with the headlights at night.


----------



## B12sentra (Sep 10, 2002)

btw, i'm running an alpine hu.
thanks


----------

